# My first RASS



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

I got my shipment of cigars in on Saturday and the Ramon Allones was one I haven't tried but heard nothing but great things about it. I smoked it tonight and thought it was very good and one I will order again. Sorry dark outside and pic from phone. :biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You are hooked now!!Welcome to the darkside!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Rassssssssssss
Yummmmmmmmmy


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard the Dark Side train... I just hopped aboard not to long ago... It has been such a nice ride so far LMAO


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Damn another I haven't tried yet. I got some catching up to do.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Will have to try one now... I have heard great things about that smoke. I am curious...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very good cigar. I was gifted one a while back and really enjoyed it - may be time to place an order!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble: I want to try one. oh well one of these days.... Very nice


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Love the RASS!!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Let them rest for a few months and you will be amazed!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> Let them rest for a few months and you will be amazed!!!


Roger that!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Roger that!!!


Will do.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

They blend a "special selected" for the BeNeLux. And that is one of the ISOM's I love!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Its all over now!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome..thx for sharing!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

They sound so good!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

A follow BOTL got me a few of these. Probelm is he didn't get me enough of them!!!!!!!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

the one thing about RASS is they are very reasonable price wise. $149 a box isn't bad at all!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sounds great! Thanks for sharing, I will definately be picking one up.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

a great smoke there


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Dems great smokes!! I need mas...!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm thinking about smoking one for my birthday tomorrow! I just wish I had more. Too bad I have two other boxes I want to buy as well (DPG JJ Selectos, VSG Torp).


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Such a great smoke!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Love the RASS I smoked one this past Sunday watching the Jets... The only thing enjoyable that game was the cigar... 

Then I cheered for the Steelers vs the Giants and well.. I hate Tom Coughlin!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

The RASS is the $hit!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

truly an amazing cigar


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

It is always nice to pickup some R.A.s


----------

